# Some of my work



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


Beautiful work!!!! congrats.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you, it doesn't compare to some I have seen on here.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Gosh they are gorgeous! The first one is so pretty, lovely soft colours. I love the dinasoar.Some little people are going to look wonderful. You should be proud of yourself


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! And WOW again! The work in these is spectacular.
I hope they are appreciated by the recipient.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Spectacular work.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I love them all! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

The recipients of your gorgeous work are very, very lucky! I hope they appreciate!


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Great work. I made the same dinosaur sweater for my son about 20 years ago. It is still in his closet.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

everything is gorgeous,well done


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

these are lovely. Where do you get patterns like this...especially the dinosaur.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


sorry I just saw where you got the patterns....I was too busy concentrating on the lovely sweaters.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Sensational sweaters, beautifully made. Your pictures and posting turned out perfect.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

They are all beautiful - well done


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Very cute and I can see small children wearing your items. Thanks for sharing--you have found your niche in knitting.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wonderful but esp love the dino sweater! my grandson would love that!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

These are lovely, especially like the dinosaur sweater.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! You are trully talented.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE all your little sweaters. Especially love the pink, blue and white patchwork. Beautiful work!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

What beautiful work you do! I'm going to be attempting a cardigan sweater for myself before too long. Too bad I don't know any babies or toddlers to knit for, so I could practice on a smaller scale! LOL


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. They are gorgeous! Fabulous yarns, patterns, colors, workmanship............ I'm a bit envious of your talents! Where can I find the pattern for the simple (are you SURE it's simple?) baby sweater and the 5 hour sweater and hat? They seem like something I can do.


----------



## wwisecup (Jun 23, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


I am looking for an easy pattern as I'm not into the sewing together patterns, could you post where the patterns are please? You do just beautiful work... thank you for posting I really enjoy looking at the photos....awesome.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Everything is very, very nice! I especially love the Mary Maxim sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Those are all so sweet! Job well done!


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovelier and lovelier. The MM is wonderful. It combines two of my favorites, knitting and quilting,.. Very nice indeed. The sweater is such a clever design with dinasour tail extending up onto arm. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous work. Love the dinasour.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, beautiful work.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work - I especially love the dinosaur sweater!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

You are so clever, they are absolutely gorgeous. Wish I could knit half as well as you.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Very clever. I love the dinosaur pattern.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! I'm always so impressed by how professional knitted things are and these are no exception! I wish I could knit. I LOVE them all!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I'd like to add my kudos. I did an audible "Awwww" when the pic of the first one came on. It's adorable. Where could one find the pattern for the "trio of raglan sleeve top downs?"


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh... Ohhhh.... Ahhhhh... I'm flaggergasted!! They just kept on coming.. beautiful, beautiful work. 

OMG! Your work is amazing. Lucky the child that will receive these beauties.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful work..thanks for sharing


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing work. You knit beautifully.

I just bought the Beehive pattern magazine #495 on eBay. Thanks for posting the information. My nephew's sons will love the Dino sweater.

(By the by, ladies, there are still two more magazine available on ebay).


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Was it ebay.com or ebay.co.uk and what did you enter?


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


I don't think that I have ever seen such detailed work especially in baby clothes...they grow so fast. Magnificent!!


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh,to be able to do work like that.
Love it.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

hi jschaeffer2,
your work is beautiful

I went to the Bernat site, but did not find the "simple" (hah)
top down sweater nor the 5 hour sweater and hat....would like to try these both.

can you please help me find these patterns? 
thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous. That first sweater is fantastic.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Exquisite! I don't know how you do it, 
but you do it well! jp


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything is beautiful!


----------



## connor (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! Lovely sweaters!


----------



## nerber (Jul 11, 2011)

Especially the first two from the top, works of art. I usually pick simpler patterns and let the yarn show off my work, but I so admire your work.

NFE


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW! Such beautiful knitting.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I absolutly love the first one. I haven't seen any like that before. Ver good work on all of them. Love your projects :thumbup:


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

wow your work is beautiful hard to choose which one is fave well done


----------



## kajop3 (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful work on all of your knitting.... love the overall


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

oh my, these are just so beautiful! Someday I hope to knit like this. I am so basic....but I am renting the book suggested by E. Zimmerman..Knitting w/o Tears, I need to get more confident in my knitting.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

oh my, these are just so beautiful! Someday I hope to knit like this. I am so basic....but I am renting the book suggested by E. Zimmerman..Knitting w/o Tears, I need to get more confident in my knitting.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

love all the sweaters and the colors are great


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful work. You are very talented. I really love the dragon sweater, so cute!!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive! What little boy wouldn't love that dinosaur sweater?


----------



## sbuzie2 (Aug 27, 2011)

your work is amazing...


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your work is amazing. Love them all.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are great! I especially love the first 2. Too cute! Nice work.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW, beautiful work. Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

lovely work. i too made the dinosaur sweater for my neice. she loved it. all of the sweaters are just lovely


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

Love that you posted pattern for each with pics. You did a great job.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job  you have been busy


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty sweaters! nice colors and nice knitting work.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

You've done beautiful work...AND posted great pictures!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful & so perfectly done, you should be very proud! Hope to see more of your items soon...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

ompuff said:


> jschaeffer2 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.
> ...


Great job posting your pics--and your sweaters are all very special. Especially love the Mary Maxim, and I know a little boy who would go crazy over that dinosaur


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

these are all very beautiful


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Just superb, all of them.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

All are beautiful. Lucky recipients! The work in your Mary Maxim sweater is remarkable.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do lovely work.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love them all!


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Could you make that first one for me in a ladies size 10??!!!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, very impressive work! WOW


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I just love your sweaters especially the one from Mary Maxim from a kit. Was this an old cataloge or a fairly recent one? 

Barbara


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very Old


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I made this dino sweater for my grands0n who is now 22, I have a picture of him in it, I would show you but don't know how to do that. nana-d


----------



## MaryAnn Gullihur (Jul 7, 2011)

Really nice work!


----------



## marybales (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful sweaters and a great job. Love them all.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Your work is perfect.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

These are lovely, I specially like the patchwork cardigan and the dinosaur sweater.

Jan


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> Thank you, it doesn't compare to some I have seen on here.


You are very humble...nice work


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, your work is so good! Love every one of them!!!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

What great knitting..fantabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! All of them inspire me to do more baby knitting. Now if we just had the babies coming .......... just one so far.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

May I ask where you got the pattern for the baby hat and 5 hour sweater? Did you use baby yarn or worsted weight? Your work is beautiful. Happy knitting!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

This is absolutely astonishing!! I am an old knitter and I am flabberghasted at your sweaters! You are very patient to knit with all of these colors. Good for you!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic job on all these cute baby items. Very nice.


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I found the five hour sweater and hat by googleing for the five hour sweater


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I found the five hour sweater and hat by googleing for the five hour sweater


Thank you so much!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. I smiled when I saw the 5 hour sweater and hat as I made that for my daughter close to 40 years ago. Wonder if I still have the pattern.
Kyliesnana


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful! I love the Maxim sweater. What beautiful colors!


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


I googled Beehive book 495, they said not available


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and very inspiring.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the colors and the workmanship. Very nice!


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought it on e-bay


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

these are surely a LABOR of LOVE .....


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I looked at Amazon and Bernat (?) and couldn't find the dinasour sweater. If anyone knows where it is available, I surely would like to know....


jschaeffer2 said:


> I bought it on e-bay


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Just beautiful knitting! Lucky babies to be getting those sweaters.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I googled the 5-hour sweater and found it at: bevscountrycottage.com and found the baby Bernat sweaters at bernat.com.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

mernie said:


> I looked at Amazon and Bernat (?) and couldn't find the dinasour sweater. If anyone knows where it is available, I surely would like to know....
> 
> 
> jschaeffer2 said:
> ...


I actually may have this in my "stash" If I find it I'll let you know, I won't be using it anymore, perhaps I can gift it to you


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

What lovely work you do. I love all of these but especially the first one and the dinosaur jumper.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

WOWOWOWOW is all I can say. I want to learn to knit as well as you. That first sweater is adorable!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything is beautiful, great work!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Everything about your work is positively gorgeous. Love the lighter weight yarn and the dino is perfect, especially the color combo and placement on the sweater. Keep on knitting.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, how nice of you. I was just told that I bought it on E-Bay...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

They are all just wonderful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I was going to say very nice sweater, but it didn't end there. Very nice sweaters. Your sampler sweater is truly a work of art and the 2nd one is so very cute. They are all nice. You've done a lot of work, all very successfully.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Everything is so pretty. Great job on the kit.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow you have been busy love them all. outstanding work. Can hardly wait to see you next projects. Happy Knitting

Mary


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just wonderful :thumbup: Really love the mary maxium one :-D


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous You are so talented


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

They are too cute. Very nice work,
Dagmar


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

That dinosaur sweater is neat. My grandson would love to sport that around. Also do you recall the free pattern of the top down baby sweater?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Lovely work on the sweaters !!! I love the colors on the Mary Maxim sweater. Good job. I have made the dinosaur sweater several times. last year for my great-grandson. he loves it . It is fun to do. The floral jacquards are very nice, and the 5 hour sweater is well done, too. Good knitting !


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely work! I especially like the first sweater, it's a work of art!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


You have been very busy and they are lovely, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

What lovely knitting. Someone will be very lucky to receive them.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello Red Quilter,
I checked Bernat.com for the top down cardigans and only found crochet patterns and also hoodies. It's been a long day
and I must have overlooked it.

Can you please tell me where you found the knitting pattern for the Bernat top down cardi's?
Thank you. :?:


----------



## Ashleyv (Aug 20, 2011)

All those sweaters are beautiful, I especially like the one a the top.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Barb Hotsko (Jul 12, 2011)

wow love the 1st sweater and then I saw the dinosaur one. How very fabulous is it? I'm sure your great grandson will love it.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Really nice work, they are gorgeous. Good work


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Was it ebay.com or ebay.co.uk and what did you enter?


I purchased the pattern from a Canadian. I just posted ebay.com and three came up. I bought the new one.

Bummer... they're gone already.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Those sweaters are gorgeous!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Every one of those is gorgeous. I have a sightly different dino pattern and there is no way I can work following those charts! I would love to make one for my grandson. Anyway, a wonderful job on all of them. and thanks for sharing.


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful work----------just gorgeous!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty all of them. I really love the dinasour sweater


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

All beautiful, just love the maxim kit cardigan.


----------



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

your work is lovely very well done. Think I will have a go at making the dinosaur one myself for my great grandson.


----------



## mumsie51 (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work, I'm envious.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW...all beautiful sweaters.


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

www.knittingonthenet.com


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spectacular knitting. Lucky children!!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

My goodness, what beautiful things you have made.........they are so unique and gorgeus..!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you make the sweater where you knit the dino and sew it on? I did that one, but this is so much nicer. Which one did you do?


Chava said:


> Every one of those is gorgeous. I have a sightly different dino pattern and there is no way I can work following those charts! I would love to make one for my grandson. Anyway, a wonderful job on all of them. and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

jschaeffer2 said:


> I hope I can post these pictures, have never done it before.


I'm in awe of your work. Just beautiful!
Patty


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

altho the first sweater is beyond stunning..i luv all the rest too..but the first one....wow!!! i can only hope to get that talented..tremendous job!!! lucky babies!!! congrats!


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

love the cardi : )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

All look great! Nice job.


----------



## CazB (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi

I have lots of baby jacquard wool, and would love to make the top down cardigan. I wonder if you could tell me the web address where to to find the pattern? 

Thank you
Carolyn


----------



## wyobttrfly (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!! Aren't the patterns like dino fun?
I love them all!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

You are very talented, nicely done!!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice all! Love the baby sweaters!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All of them are just gorgeous! I would like to know what kind of yarn you used to make the rosebud part of that first sweater. They are all adorable, but the first one is the most unusual.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Do I just go to the www.bernat.com site to look for these patterns?

Thanks! 

MaryAnn


----------



## Anita008 (Mar 28, 2011)

I smiled when I saw the dinosaur sweater. I made that one for my son in the 80's when Barney was so popular. My son is now 27 and is now an orthopaedic surgery resident at the Carolina Medical Ctr in Charlotte, NC. How quickly time goes by.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to the Bernat site and could not find these.......

Do you have a copy of the pattern?

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

These are absolutly adorable.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Wow! And WOW again! The work in these is spectacular.
> I hope they are appreciated by the recipient.


Ditto!


----------



## Cookie1957 (Jul 20, 2011)

These are so beautiful. I hope I can knit like you someday.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work,


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

those are amazing ....good work...hope I can ever get that good


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

I love your work and will go to that site(Bernat)to see if I can find the pattern.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

All of your work is simply beautiful and the colors are very nice. You do really great work!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My goodness, these are beautiful. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

These are all so cute and your work is beautiful. I think I am going to gather my courage and try the Mary Maxim sweater. Thank for posting them.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> These are all so cute and your work is beautiful. I think I am going to gather my courage and try the Mary Maxim sweater. Thank for posting them.


Do you have this pattern I can't find it anywhere I'd really like to knit it


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

kairon said:


> Elaine Ohs said:
> 
> 
> > These are all so cute and your work is beautiful. I think I am going to gather my courage and try the Mary Maxim sweater. Thank for posting them.
> ...


Sorry to say I don't have it. I was hoping that Mary Maxim still had the kit, but after checking out the catalog and the web site I dont think they do. I'm going to try to contact them they may still have one stuck in a corner somewhere. PM me and if I do find it I'll let you know.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

kairon said:


> Elaine Ohs said:
> 
> 
> > These are all so cute and your work is beautiful. I think I am going to gather my courage and try the Mary Maxim sweater. Thank for posting them.
> ...


Sorry to say I don't have it. I was hoping that Mary Maxim still had the kit, but after checking out the catalog and the web site I dont think they do. I'm going to try to contact them they may still have one stuck in a corner somewhere. PM me and if I do find it I'll let you know.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

you are one busy creative woman


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful work! I especially like the first sweater and went to Mary maxium to find the pattern but could not find it. Does it have a name or a pattern number? You did a Great job.


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

I would love to borrow those patterns. You do fantastic work.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi you do fantastic work !!!!! I especially love the first one will have to search and see if I can find that or something similar .
Well done Alyson x


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Love all the little sweaters!
I especially love the 5 hr sweater & cap... Where did you acquire the pattern for this 5 hr sweater, if I may ask you? I love all the textures in it!
Joan


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Very beautiful sweaters!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love all of your sweaters.


----------

